# 1953 Columbia



## Floyd (Mar 23, 2016)

picked this up tonight. I got some work to do to get it ride ready. But it's awesome!!!


----------



## Barkeep (Mar 23, 2016)

First dibs if you want to sell or trade! I love it!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 23, 2016)

Great look and patina, wow!


----------



## Floyd (Mar 23, 2016)

Very excited to work on this! My bro Dogdart got first dibs if I ever part with it.... Unless we both die in a freak Harley refueling incident!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 23, 2016)

Floyd said:


> picked this up tonight. I got some work to do to get it ride ready. But it's awesome!!!View attachment 298247



Nice find, Floyd......love the patina.....hell, just love the bike!


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2016)

Great color!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 24, 2016)

great find,they are nice riders


----------



## Barto (Mar 24, 2016)

Yup, very freaking  cool.....Columbia'so got it going good one  Fer sure


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice find!! Cant wait to see it all cleaned up congrats!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey Floyd...Great find!. Out of all of my bikes, I still really love the classy looks of the '53 Columbia.
Here are a few shots of mine.
Columbia's are very well made bikes. Good luck!.....Wayne


----------



## spoker (Mar 25, 2016)

heres mine


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Is that bike chartreuse and black? Awesome color combo if it is. I agree with the others about good riding bikes. Of all the post war bikes the best riding are these and the Phantoms. A lot of the others just feel  cheap and flimsy to me compared to these. Here's my '51 Super

 

 

 

 . V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## Floyd (Mar 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that bike chartreuse and black? Awesome color combo if it is. Shawn



Yes. Very cool colors!!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that bike chartreuse and black? Awesome color combo if it is. I agree with the others about good riding bikes. Of all the post war bikes the best riding are these and the Phantoms. A lot of the others just feel  cheap and flimsy to me compared to these. Here's my '51 SuperView attachment 298812 View attachment 298813 View attachment 298814 View attachment 298815 . V/r Shawn



Nice bicycle!! Love the colors.


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2016)

My 1951 5 Star.......


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2016)

Columbias dont get enough respect.I think they are great lookin'.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 25, 2016)

vincev said:


> Columbias dont get enough respect.I think they are great lookin'.



Sure there are, I love to ride my goodyear build by columbia.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 21, 2016)

It's on the road! Seat is out getting reupholstered. Had to acid dip and sandblast the hoops to save em. Replaced bent fork with repro springer. Had to torch out an incorrect threaded pedal..... And freeing up the frozen kickstand!!! But well worth the hassle!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 21, 2016)

Awesome bike, loving those colors.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2016)

Love the green/blk, saving this tank for a future project!, guess I should look in wanted for a green/blk Columbia missing tank.


 53 was a GOODYEAR for Westfield/Columbia


----------



## Barkeep (Apr 24, 2016)

Need a tank for this one... love the og blue.


----------



## Barto (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm a Columbia guy and thanks to all for posting your gems....really nice stuff

Bart


----------



## spoker (Nov 3, 2018)

great bikes,try and sell on


----------



## anders1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice bikes on this thread!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 3, 2021)

One of the last Balloon tire bikes Columbia made . Other than the reproduction models.


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2021)

My chartreuse and black tank ( pictured here in a earlier in post #21 ) found a bike to hang out on till I find a nice OG paint bike for it!


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 4, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> One of the last Balloon tire bikes Columbia made . Other than the reproduction models.
> 
> View attachment 1489375



Love this bike!


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 4, 2021)

Here's my 2.....both for sale now.
'47 Custom Deluxe



'57 Hiway Patrol


----------



## JLF (Oct 4, 2021)

Beautiful bike!  Rims turned out great.


----------

